

Smithsonian Digitizes 40,000 Asian and American Artworks - benbreen
http://www.theverge.com/2015/1/3/7485921/see-the-massive-stunning-collection-of-art-the-smithsonian-just-put

======
irickt
Direct link:
[http://www.asia.si.edu/collections/edan/default.cfm](http://www.asia.si.edu/collections/edan/default.cfm)

~~~
blacksmith_tb
Yikes - they're using Coldfusion!

------
wyattshacker
The collection is beautiful. Making these works available to the whole world,
in an online searchable format is very valuable.

The search facet designations offered by Freer Sackler are useful. It would be
cool if visitors/users could generate their own facet designations to allow
for user-derived contextual value and meaning related to attributes of each
work. Hashtag-enabled comments and meta-collections would be a good first
step.

Do you think this would be useful?

------
vilhelm_s
Seemingly missing: a download link. Since most of these are hundreds of years
out of copyright, and they have already gone through the effort to digitize
them, wouldn't it be a good idea to upload them to WikiCommons as well?

